# New Guy from Florida



## stonecat (Jun 8, 2006)

Hi 

I'm new here!

My name is Scott and I have 2 Cats. 
Silly lazy spoiled rotten old Gray Cat and Morgan 

Here is a picture of "*Silly lazy spoiled rotten old Gray Cat*"
He is always easy to find.....because he is so Lazy and never goes much beyond the front door... 









AND 
I can't find Morgan...... So here is a picture of my Truck Frances.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi Scott, you have a real cute fluffy kitty. I wish my cats would just stay by the porch if I let them out but I think they'd wander off and I'd worry so they stay inside all the time. Welcome and hope to see a picture of your other kitty soon


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome Scott! I love big, old, lazy, spoiled cats!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Hmm... :? I thought you said your cat was stupid in your post, but now I see rotten, did you change that? I don't like when people call their cats stupid :? . Welcome anyway, love grey and white cats  .


----------



## stonecat (Jun 8, 2006)

DesnBaby said:


> Hmm... :? I thought you said your cat was stupid in your post, but now I see rotten, did you change that? I don't like when people call their cats stupid :? . Welcome anyway, love grey and white cats  .


Well Geee... I'm Sorry That I have Spoiled my Cat Rotten. I bought him a Special Bed, And he will not eat the same food as Morgan so I have to get him his "Special Food" and he sleeps most of the day and most of the night.... YEA.. "Spoiled Rotten" Now morgan goes out at night and leaves me treasures on the front walk.... Dead Moles.. and Morgan will eat anything....


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome, Scott. We spoil our kitties too. That's because we love them!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

stonecat said:


> DesnBaby said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm... :? I thought you said your cat was stupid in your post, but now I see rotten, did you change that? I don't like when people call their cats stupid :? . Welcome anyway, love grey and white cats  .
> ...


I said I don't like people calling their cats stupid, not spoiling them rotten.


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Welcome to the forum.

Lol so how to you call your cat? 'Silly lazy spoiled rotten old Gray Cat? Oh Silly lazy spoiled rotten old Gray Cat? Where are you?' :lol:


----------



## stonecat (Jun 8, 2006)

DesnBaby said:


> I said I don't like people calling their cats stupid, not spoiling them rotten.


OK.. My cat is Silly... "How Silly is he?" Well he likes to sleep on top of the TV and has fallen off 3 times that I know about but still gets up there....

He likes to sleep on the windowsill in the second bedroom. Twice he has gotten his head stuck in the venetian blinds because I left them down. 

He got his big fat bottom stuck under the bedroom chest and I had to lift it off him. 

OH and when I call him I just say. 
Here kitty, kitty, kitty.... and he comes.



I love my old gray cat. And what I call him is between me and him!

This is me Scott ... and I still don't have a picture of Morgan....


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

He might be silly at times, but it's obvious that you love him, Scott! Welcome again--to both of you.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Hello and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Scott, lol on the random non-cat photos :wink: 

Welcome to the boards!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Hi Scott
Hi Gray
Hi Morgan
Hi Frances

Cool to have another guy around here. 8) 

Hey, Frances, can I have your phone number? Are you doing anything Saturday night? :lol:


----------



## cat1963 (Mar 9, 2005)

coaster said:


> Hi Scott
> Hi Gray
> Hi Morgan
> Hi Frances
> ...


Somehow I knew that you would post something like this Tim.

You'd best be careful, the kids might get jealous. 

Welcome Scott, Gray, and Morgan. 
By the way, Frances sure is pretty.


----------



## stonecat (Jun 8, 2006)

This is Morgan.


----------

